# Echinodorus tenellus emmersed?



## coco_moo (Jun 27, 2010)

The LFS near me has either echinodorus tenellus or brazilian micro swords (they didn't label the plants and I can't say that I got a really good look at them, but they did look healthy) for a good price, and I'm wondering if I could grow them emmersed? I'm growing an HC carpet in a tank I'm setting up and I'm wondering if I could get a head start on some other plants, too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

E. tenellus does grow emersed. You have to keep the roots wet.

It has a new name Helanthium tennellum


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

E. Tenellus will definitely grow emmersed, the one's i ordered from sweetaquatics were grown that way before i got them. I'd imagine it'd be the same for the brazilian micro sword(im assuming thats the same thing though, just a different name) ^^


----------



## coco_moo (Jun 27, 2010)

Brazilian micro swords aren't really the same (different genus and species, I think? Lilaeopsis brasiliensis) but, to be honest, they look really similar to me. I think that the plant was BMS. Regardless, I think that it can probably grow emersed? Hopefully? 

Thanks for the name update, and it's good to know that at least one of the possibilities can grow emersed 

I might just try it anyway. Venture into unknown territory...


----------

